
Brace yourself: the most disruptive phase of globalization is just beginning - pmcpinto
http://qz.com/854257/brace-yourself-the-most-disruptive-phase-of-globalization-is-just-beginning
======
rdlecler1
>"We need to change the education system so you spend less time when you are
young learning to be hyper-specialized and more lifelong learning."

This may be desireable, but youth unemployment is high exactly because people
don't have enough of the required skill & experience to compete for a job. I
don't think it's plausible that we'll dial back on education in this type of
winner-takes-much workforce environment.

~~~
snowwrestler
We won't dial back; what we need to do is change education qualitatively. We
still have the education system we designed when, as a society, we were fact-
poor. People needed to learn lots of facts to get educated.

Now we are drowning in facts--some real, some fake. What citizens need most is
the ability to collect, evaluate, reorganize, and apply facts. They need to
learn how to create and nurture internal systems of understanding, which they
use to evaluate and interact with information.

Part of the skill that workers need now is the ability to quickly learn new
skills. No one has the same job they had 10 years ago. Even people with the
same title and employer are doing things differently now. Employees who cannot
adapt to change are the ones who will be in trouble, long term.

We have an educational system that prepares students for career paths. We need
to be producing graduates who have a sense of how to change or create their
own path.

------
digitalsushi
Sometimes I feel like I showed up at a really amazing party right when they
put the last batch of fresh chips and dips out.

~~~
mathattack
You may have missed the globalization gains party, but we still benefit in
aggregate. (Cheaper prices for better goods) From an employment point of view,
the technology party is still running strong. It is much more fun and higher
impact to be a programmer today than 20 years ago, let alone 40. Can you
imagine programming an internal IT system in assembler using punchcards?

